# The Left Knee Strike



## trevorama (Sep 2, 2006)

Let me start by saying that I've been away from Arnis for a long time, so I apologize for my forgetfulness/ignorance on this subject.

When practicing the strike to the left knee (holding stick in right hand), is the correct motion upward or is it downward? (I believe it's upward.)

If it is indeed upward, why is that the case? Is it so that the stick ends up in a more favorable position after the strike?


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 2, 2006)

trevorama said:
			
		

> Let me start by saying that I've been away from Arnis for a long time, so I apologize for my forgetfulness/ignorance on this subject.
> 
> When practicing the strike to the left knee (holding stick in right hand), is the correct motion upward or is it downward? (I believe it's upward.)
> 
> If it is indeed upward, why is that the case? Is it so that the stick ends up in a more favorable position after the strike?


 
From the 12 strikes perspective, it is a downward strike. From a practical perspective, if the left knee is the most opportune target from your position, strike it any way you know how or as you see fit.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Sep 2, 2006)

Trevorama

I think it depends upon several things
1) the drill that is being practiced i.e. the 12 angles of attack then it is a downward stike.  

2) Stick placement and motion/direction that it is traveling.  If it is a follow through motion it could be either upward or downward.

3) The strike or follow through that is being practiced. such as otsu otsu (figure eight) in a upward direction.  This would be the long or wide swinging version as opposed to the short in close version targeting the upper body.


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 2, 2006)

The Boar Man said:
			
		

> Trevorama
> 
> I think it depends upon several things
> 1) the drill that is being practiced i.e. the 12 angles of attack then it is a downward stike.
> ...



Along with that, there are the banda Y banda strikes, drop, and even abaniko strikes. Again strikes can come from any orientation or position.


----------



## trevorama (Sep 2, 2006)

Thank you Boar Man and Palusut very much for clarifying that for me. I must have been thinking of the follow-through when I remembered an upward swing.

Speaking of follow-throughs, that leads me to a follow-up question... but it's on a different topic so I better start a new thread.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2006)

The basic drill is a downward strike, but as mentioned it's the angle, not the direction. Doing it banda y banda style, as suggested, gets it both ways (rotate the usual side-to-side plane).


----------



## Mark Lynn (Sep 4, 2006)

Palusut said:


> Along with that, there are the banda Y banda strikes, drop, and even abaniko strikes. Again strikes can come from any orientation or position.


 
I have seen some feeding drills where the knee strikes are an upward angle, but I don't remember which system or instructors (I'm refering to MA inspired systems).  But with GM Remy all I ever saw was a downward strike in the 12 angles of attack drills.  With what Tevorama was describing it was either a follow up strike or possibly one of the other MA inspired systems that put in an upward strike instead of the downward strike.

I'll look and see if I can find out which system(s) I saw.

Mark


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 4, 2006)

The Boar Man said:


> I have seen some feeding drills where the knee strikes are an upward angle, but I don't remember which system or instructors (I'm refering to MA inspired systems). But with GM Remy all I ever saw was a downward strike in the 12 angles of attack drills. With what Tevorama was describing it was either a follow up strike or possibly one of the other MA inspired systems that put in an upward strike instead of the downward strike.
> 
> I'll look and see if I can find out which system(s) I saw.
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark,

The basic strike is definitely a downward strike (#9 strike for some, #8 for others), otherwise there are other opportunities to strike the left knee.

I like the banda Y banda strikes from the Filipino Combatives because it shows you can do rompida strikes from several different angles.

Later,

Harold


----------



## trevorama (Sep 4, 2006)

The Boar Man said:


> I have seen some feeding drills where the knee strikes are an upward angle, but I don't remember which system or instructors (I'm refering to MA inspired systems). But with GM Remy all I ever saw was a downward strike in the 12 angles of attack drills. With what Tevorama was describing it was either a follow up strike or possibly one of the other MA inspired systems that put in an upward strike instead of the downward strike.
> 
> I'll look and see if I can find out which system(s) I saw.
> 
> Mark


 
Hi Mark,

I think I found one of those systems you were referring to. I was all set to put this issue to bed and then found this link to a video showing it as an upward strike -- as part of the 12 angles of attack.

The description for the link was as follows:

"Sifu/Guro Peter Vargas & Daniel Maiz demonstrate the 12 basic AMAA control strikes. This is one of three striking systems used by the AMAA!"

http://forum.aspoonful.com/eve/forums/a/ga/ul/1701028011/Basic-Strikes.wmv

The link to all the videos can be found below:
http://forum.aspoonful.com/eve/forums/a/frm/f/634103049


----------

